# Costco Products You Enjoy



## Andy M. (May 24, 2016)

We've all gotten some great tips on especially good Trader Joe's products via another thread.  I thought it might be a good idea to do something similar for Costco.

Recently, K-Girl recommended the Coconut Bites.  We bought some today and they are delicious and addictive. 

In their most recent flyer, Costco discounted their Myer Lemon Thin Cookies.  As I am a freak for lemon desserts, I put a box of these in the cart today.  They are also very good.  I'll be buying them again.

Everyone knows Costco has the BEST rotisserie chicken.

What are some of your favorites?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 25, 2016)

So glad that you and yours enjoyed those Coconut Bites, ono, yeah?
Now, I WILL need to look for those Meyer Lemon Thins, we love Meyer Lemons!

As for other Costco products that we enjoy is the consistent quality in their meat counter.  New York Strip Steaks are a fav in our house.

 
[file photo]

We can't wait to get settled in our temporary digs and purchase our new grill.


----------



## Silversage (May 25, 2016)

So many.......

I love their olive oil.
They carry PRIME beef at good prices.
They shrimp and scallops are huge when they do a seafood fest.
I can get real jamon Serrano.
The lamb is good.


----------



## GA Home Cook (May 25, 2016)

+1 on the lamb chops.  tiger shrimp, mahi mahi frozen in a bag, milk is the best, Kirkland brand Cabernet, 1.5 L $8.29, eggs, parm cheese (actually the whole cheese counter).  I can go on.


----------



## Farmer Jon (May 25, 2016)

The nearest costco is 2 hours away. Ive never been to one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 25, 2016)

The cheese and charcuterie counter.  Avocado oil...Best butter prices anywhere.  Seafood fest.  The produce is fantastic.  I could go on.  I like the Kirkland brand, it has never failed me.


----------



## CharlieD (May 25, 2016)

Salmon spread cream cheese. Mango juice is to die for. Frozen portions rainbow trout super convenient and yummy to make. The flowers are cheaper than many other places. I love their baking potatoes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 25, 2016)

I will second the meats. Always tender and great tasting.
I don't like their shrimp and only bought it one time. It tastes just like the pond (muddy) they were raised.
Kirkland cooking spray beats the brand names hands down and is half the price.


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2016)

I buy most of my meat at Costco.  Steaks and ground beef, Ribs, pork loins and tenderloins, Racks of lamb.  Really good quality.  They used to have great chicken wings but their current suppliers produce isn't as good.

We also buy their TP, vitamins/supplements, pain relievers, allergy meds, etc.  I buy my printer ink and paper there.  SO gets her reading glasses there.  

I bought a Kirkland Signature 13-piece tri-ply cookware set 15 years ago that is still going strong.  I buy small electric appliances.

You get the idea, just about everything.

On the flip side, I don't care for their cooking spray as it foams up too much when sprayed.

I fill a prescription there that isn't covered by my insurance.


----------



## roadfix (May 25, 2016)

I don't particularly enjoy them, but I always purchase these items out of necessity.

Olive oil
Marathon toilet paper, 40 roll pack.    I purchase many cartons when on sale.
Kirkland paper plates, large, med, & small.
Tin foils, regular and heavy duty


----------



## Dawgluver (May 25, 2016)

Kirkland organic chicken stock.  Better Than Bouillon low sodium chicken base.  Cheese, smoked salmon, black beans, crushed tomatoes, frozen potstickers, coconut water.  And of course the requisite paper products.

I like so many things at Costco.


----------



## Kayelle (May 25, 2016)

My number one favorite thing at Costco is their lamb chops! They put all others to shame as they are always perfect in every way. I know it's time to go to Costco when I don't have any left in the freezer.


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 25, 2016)

*Costco*

Coffee, olive oil, meats, and wine and beer are the reasons I trade at Costco.  

It's probably just a coincidence, but the route to the checkout line runs through the candy section.  Every time I leave, one of those 16 packs of Altoids and the really big jar of chocolate covered almonds falls into my cart.


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 25, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> My number one favorite thing at Costco is their lamb chops! They put all others to shame as they are always perfect in every way. I know it's time to go to Costco when I don't have any left in the freezer.



Forgot the lamb chops.  And the rotisserie chicken.

The store made rotisserie chicken Alfredo is also quite tasty.


----------



## Kayelle (May 25, 2016)

I used to really like their big whole fresh chicken wings. Now they have been replaced by fresh "party wings" all jointed without the tips. Grrr, I like the whole ones, as I don't want them cut apart like that. Without the tips, it makes for easier turning on the grill.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 25, 2016)

The hot dogs and pizza they serve outside so you don't have to grocery shop while hungry! But that was long ago. I gave up my membership when I gave up my insignificant other and my son got married. Shopping at Costco for one person is not cost effective.


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I used to really like their big whole fresh chicken wings. Now they have been replaced by fresh "party wings" all jointed without the tips. Grrr, I like the whole ones, as I don't want them cut apart like that. Without the tips, it makes for easier turning on the grill.



I agree with this 100%.  I was upset they discontinued the other wings and complained to Costco.  They were bigger and more uniform in size too.


----------



## RPCookin (May 25, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> My number one favorite thing at Costco is their lamb chops! They put all others to shame as they are always perfect in every way. I know it's time to go to Costco when I don't have any left in the freezer.



Those are definitely some fine looking chops!



Kayelle said:


> I used to really like their big whole fresh chicken wings. Now they have been replaced by fresh "party wings" all jointed without the tips. Grrr, I like the whole ones, as I don't want them cut apart like that. Without the tips, it makes for easier turning on the grill.



That would be a definite negative for me too, as I reserve the tips for stock.  It's all irrelevant for me anyway, as there is no Costco east of Denver here, so along with shopping for 2 and having to pay an annual fee for the privilege of being a member, it just doesn't make much sense financially.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 25, 2016)

Costco to the east of me, Costco to the west. Here we are, an hour away from either of the "closest" locations. I swear whenif we move back to OH, I'll be spotting the Costco locations and choosing where to move based on that!


----------



## Cheryl J (May 25, 2016)

Sounds like a good plan, CG!  

Another one here who doesn't have a Coscto nearby, unfortunately. It's a 200 mile round trip drive. I sure want to go now after reading these posts and seeing pics. 

I usually just mainly stock up on paper products, shampoos and conditioners, vitamins, etc. But there's always some goodies and other non perishables that find their way into my cart. 

*Andy... *from one lemon lover to another, have you tried these luscious little cakes from Costco?  They are VERY lemony, and to die for.  My daughter brought some up when she came to visit on Saturday. The brand name is "Upper Crust" and like kgirl mentioned, I didn't even look at the calories, not that I would care. LOL


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 25, 2016)

Sir- you do know that you can have a Costco Dog or Pizza (so long as their food court is on the outside) without a membership card.

RPCooking- there's only 2 of us and I shop at Costco about once a quarter, but I do comparison shop. I have a set shopping list for Costco, WalMart, Trader Joe's, Sprouts and the local grocer.

I read an article awhile back about the 5 things that you shouldn't buy at Costco (or Sam's Club).  I can't recall all of them, but I don't but TP nor Paper Towels at Costco any longer.

8 Things You Should NOT Buy At Costco And Sam's Club

I found a different one here ...


----------



## Farmer Jon (May 26, 2016)

I find that interesting. Who ever wrote the 8 things you should not buy obviously doesn't have kids. This part I copied and pasted.....

*Condiments*: According to multiple sources including Kiplinger,  you should stay away from buying condiments in bulk. This is because of  the relative short life of the condiments after they are opened. Who  really goes through 1 gallon of ketchup in a few months, anyway?

Yea I we go through that much and more ketchup. 

About the only thing i see the writer may be right about is the paper products. BUT. I can go get a huge thing of it every couple months. Before we found Sams Club it seemed like we were always out. 

Another thing is I never buy soda or beer at the Sams club I go to. Only because its in Iowa and they think they need to tack on 5 cents per can deposit.

Wife does buy diapers on line. Walmart.com. But only when we are close to out and will not be going to the city for a while. Its an hour to the closest town of any size. the local stores like to jack up prices so high its worth the hassle. They come snail mail. The mail man loves us on diaper delivery day.


----------



## Kayelle (May 26, 2016)

*Kgirl* that link of yours contains a PDC (pretty darn clever) video on how to freeze hamburger. It's brilliant.... 

Take a look....

Here's The Best Way To Freeze Ground Meat


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 26, 2016)

I started freezing ground meat in sandwich-size zip bags last year. A local store had ground sirloin on sale for $2.99 a pound - an absurdly low price, especially since this store fresh-grinds quality meat in their own store. Loverly can't get low-grade chuck for that price, so we gave her five pounds as one of her Christmas gifts. (Yes, she loved it!) A pound fit perfectly into the size bag I had, then I took multiple bags and corralled them into a gallon size bag. Works like a charm! I've done this for my own freezing ever since. I don't feel guilty for using the plastic bags since I recycle almost everything we use, and I don't use many paper towels since I use cotton or linen towels for drying fruits and greens. Everyone needs a little sin here and there.


----------



## Addie (May 26, 2016)

Living alone, buying almost any item in bulk, just doesn't make financial sense  for me. I have a BJ's just ten minutes from me. In fact I could get there on my scooter. But how would I get it home? And Costco's is about twenty minutes from me. When I lived in Everett, I found no need to go there and it was even closer to me then. The bus stops right in front of their door. The meat sounds possible, as I would cut it up into single servings for the freezer. 

My daughter has a membership with BJ's. If I think I may need something in bulk, I just ask her to pick it up for me when she is in the area. Until then, I will stick with Jet.com.


----------



## Addie (May 26, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I started freezing ground meat in sandwich-size zip bags last year. A local store had ground sirloin on sale for $2.99 a pound - an absurdly low price, especially since this store fresh-grinds quality meat in their own store. Loverly can't get low-grade chuck for that price, so we gave her five pounds as one of her Christmas gifts. (Yes, she loved it!) A pound fit perfectly into the size bag I had, then I took multiple bags and corralled them into a gallon size bag. Works like a charm! I've done this for my own freezing ever since. I don't feel guilty for using the plastic bags since I recycle almost everything we use, and I don't use many paper towels since I use cotton or linen towels for drying fruits and greens. Everyone needs a little sin here and there.



The whole family used to chide my sister for washing, drying and reusing her plastic bags. I now do the same. Only I wrap my meat originally in plastic wrap. And I have been known to reuse the wrap the meat came in from the store. I just love being frugal. As a play upon words, "If that is sinning, then I don't want to be angelic."


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 26, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Sir- you do know that you can have a Costco Dog or Pizza (so long as their food court is on the outside) without a membership card.


 Yes, I know, but the only Costco in this county is inconveniently located at least 15 miles from my house, requiring driving all the way there on city streets. Same with Trader Joes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 26, 2016)

Addie said:


> The whole family used to chide my sister for washing, drying and reusing her plastic bags. I now do the same. Only I wrap my meat originally in plastic wrap. And I have been known to reuse the wrap the meat came in from the store. I just love being frugal. As a play upon words, "If that is sinning, then I don't want to be angelic."



I may be frugal, but I would never reuse plastic anything that was first used for raw meat. Unless it's Tupperware, which goes into the dishwasher.  Otherwise, you could end up spending way more for medical treatment than you saved on the piece of plastic wrap.


----------



## Addie (May 26, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I may be frugal, but I would never reuse plastic anything that was first used for raw meat. Unless it's Tupperware, which goes into the dishwasher.  Otherwise, you could end up spending way more for medical treatment than you saved on the piece of plastic wrap.



I never reuse plastic bags that have chicken in them  And all my meats get a very tight double wrap with the plastic wrap. I keep a canister of hospital strength germicide wipes on top of my counter. The counter get wiped between each meats when I change over to a new package. I am so well aware of the problems of contamination. The side of the plastic wrap never touches the counter. And my plastic wrap is of commercial grade. 

Each piece of chicken goes into a small quart Ziplock bag as an individual package. Those Ziplock bags are tossed when taken out of the freezer. 

We weren't blessed with dishwashers in these apartments. I guess elderly citizens are worthy of them. So we make do the best we can with what we are given and are grateful we even have a home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 27, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Those are definitely some fine looking chops!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a definite negative for me too, as I reserve the tips for stock.  It's all irrelevant for me anyway, as there is no Costco east of Denver here, so along with shopping for 2 and having to pay an annual fee for the privilege of being a member, it just doesn't make much sense financially.



There is a Costco in Timnath...
*4705 Weitzel St, Timnath, CO 80547 - Costco*


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 27, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> They used to have great chicken wings but their current suppliers produce isn't as good.





Kayelle said:


> I used to really like their big whole fresh chicken wings. Now they have been replaced by fresh "party wings" all jointed without the tips. Grrr, I like the whole ones, as I don't want them cut apart like that. Without the tips, it makes for easier turning on the grill.





Andy M. said:


> I agree with this 100%.  I was upset they discontinued the other wings and complained to Costco.  They were bigger and more uniform in size too.



I liked the whole wings sold in the fresh chicken section and then, when they went to the semi fresh wing pieces I was disappointed. They were tiny.
I found the large bag of frozen wings that are separated.
These are by far the largest chicken wings we have ever bought.
I am going back with intention to buy two bags as they were big and very good.
The frozen wing sections by far have been the best buy in Costco without me even knowing it.
I now will only buy the big bag of frozen wing sections at Costco.


----------



## Andy M. (May 27, 2016)

I use to buy the frozen wings but found them small and inconsistent in size.  Based on your comment, I'll check again to see if the frozen wings have changed.


----------



## RPCookin (May 27, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There is a Costco in Timnath...
> *4705 Weitzel St, Timnath, CO 80547 - Costco*



But..... where's Timnath?  

Had to look it up.  The Costco in Thornton is actually closer in driving time than Timnath.  Either one is still a good 2 hours away.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 28, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> But..... where's Timnath?
> 
> Had to look it up.  The Costco in Thornton is actually closer in driving time than Timnath.  Either one is still a good 2 hours away.



Yeah, it's 3.5 hours for us...a twice a year trip.  Maybe I should have said Fort Collins...


----------



## BTMatthew (Jun 5, 2016)

Costco has the best coconut oil around! When it's 2 for 1, you can get 2 very large containers of it for around $20. That lasts my family a year, and we're moderate to heavy users of coconut oil.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 17, 2016)

WELL!
As of June 20th, Costco will ending their long standing
relationship with American Express
and changing ships to Visa.
Where did I put that Visa Card


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WELL!
> As of June 20th, Costco will ending their long standing
> relationship with American Express
> and changing ships to Visa.
> Where did I put that Visa Card



Looking forward to it!  Never got the Amex.  Now I can get miles from Costco on my VISA!


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jun 17, 2016)

Don't get too excited Andy - they send out their own, not sure if it qualifies for miles.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2016)

GA Home Cook said:


> Don't get too excited Andy - they send out their own, not sure if it qualifies for miles.



They may be offering a Costco VISA but I think they have to accept ALL VISAs.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 17, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> They may be offering a Costco VISA but I think they have to accept ALL VISAs.




Yes they do.  I really didn't want another credit card as we already have a Chase Freedom Visa, so I researched, and Costco does state that.  Keep using your AE till June 20 though.

We just got the new Costco Visas a couple days ago, and against my better judgment, I activated them as DH thought it was a good deal.  The one advantage that I see with the Costco card is it doubles as an ID to get you into the store.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 17, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> I use to buy the frozen wings but found them small and inconsistent in size.  Based on your comment, I'll check again to see if the frozen wings have changed.



Take another look Andy.  I'm pretty sure they are Kirkland brand but not positive. They are buried in the silly chest freezer in my basement.
But they are big!  The biggest and best I have ever purchased.  It was the fresh wings that were small in our store.



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WELL!
> As of June 20th, Costco will ending their long standing
> relationship with American Express
> and changing ships to Visa.
> Where did I put that Visa Card



You will need it pretty soon. 3 days away.  The new Visa has better rebates than the AMEX had.
I like AMEX as they are customer oriented.  I hope Citi Visa will be as good as AMEX was.

For anyone that has the Costco AMEX and has not received your new Citi Bank Visa, you need to call about it.  We got ours two weeks ago.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 17, 2016)

We don't have the Costco AMEX, and the Visa that we have, two acrually, will give us Hilton points or cash back... I like the cash back better, that way by the time we make say 2-3 Costco runs, it'll pay a bill to Visa.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh gawd: they do so many things so well. That grassy-green-gorgeous olive oil, those six-packs of gorgeous sardines for $10...

But the best (here in the Pacific NW) is the 1 lb tubs of fresh Dungeness crabmeat. They are currently $28, as they should be, but one time roommate and I found them mispriced at $8. I immediately sent her out the door with six of them, and followed along shortly with all the rest. Shelf life is only 2-3 days, so OF COURSE we had to eat 12 lb of knickerdropping crab quickly, what a shame, what a shame, what a shame...


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 25, 2016)

outRIAAge said:


> Oh gawd: they do so many things so well. That grassy-green-gorgeous olive oil, those six-packs of gorgeous sardines for $10...
> 
> But the best (here in the Pacific NW) is the 1 lb tubs of fresh Dungeness crabmeat. They are currently $28, as they should be, but one time roommate and I found them mispriced at $8. I immediately sent her out the door with six of them, and followed along shortly with all the rest. Shelf life is only 2-3 days, so OF COURSE we had to eat 12 lb of knickerdropping crab quickly, what a shame, what a shame, what a shame...



I like your demeanor and your excellent taste in seafood. 
I guess you can't freeze/refreeze crab meat?  Never crossed my mind until now.  I say no, no freezing.  Anyone disagree?

Today now that I'm older, I hate to admit, but I would tell the store about the mix up.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jun 25, 2016)

C'mon, give me a wee break. I'm the guy who finds the wallet and turns it in with money intact. When I find I haven't been charged for something, I go back and pay for it. Before that crab came along, my worst sin was mislabelling pine nuts from the bulk bin (which I still do, so sue me).

A quick dinner-party announcement, then Thai crab cakes followed by Crab Louis and crab potstickers, and six pounds were gone before the day was out. Yum. Freezing? We considered that, but we had perfection right in front of us, so we just kept eating.


----------



## Alix (Jun 26, 2016)

Didn't read the whole thread but did anyone mention either the Bark Thins or the Snappers? Talk about addictive!

I also buy my chicken breast there (frozen 4kg) when they put the price down a bit. Good deal and best quality. 

Their kirkland brand pharmacy stuff is a winner too. We buy what would be Robax Platinum for about 1/3 the price.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jun 26, 2016)

Another Costco staple that I am never without: Kirkland Parmesan. I keep it wrapped tight in a ziplock bag, and it's good for the six months it takes me to finish it. The rinds don't go to waste: I save them to make (say) minestrone. And I always leave the store with a slab of Coastal Cheddar.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 26, 2016)

I usually buy parm reg and Locatelli romano @ Costco.  Regularly good prices.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2016)

The Kirkland Brand vitamins and OTC medicines are the best and inexpensive compared to other stores/pharmacies.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 26, 2016)

We buy all of our over-the-counter medications at Costco. They are for great low-cost alternative for the expensive brand-name stuff. I also feel one prescription that it's not covered by my insurance.

I really appreciate the "compare to… " Statement on the various medication bottles let you know what you're buying.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2016)

Remember, even if you do not have a Costco Membership, you can still use the pharmacy.  Your co-pays may be cheaper at Costco, too.  I used them exclusively and my co-pays were half what they were at Walgreen's.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jun 26, 2016)

I completely forgot about the glasses I have on order! Computer glasses with 30" focus (I have large monitors), and old-fashioned bifocals. Last time it took them three tries to get the bifocals right, no charge. I'm always stepping on the damn things, and Costco repairs them free, even if it means new frames.

But this is a cooking site...


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2016)

We saw this item at Costco for the first time the other day and bought one.  I sliced some off today for breakfasts for SO and me.  Very tasty. I froze half and we'll have the other half for a dinner later this week.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 25, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> We saw this item at Costco for the first time the other day and bought one.  I sliced some off today for breakfasts for SO and me.  Very tasty. I froze half and we'll have the other half for a dinner later this week.



Andy, how much per pound was it and how big?
I'm not the biggest Ham fan, but DH LOVES it.
Every holiday, when we lived in Southern Arizona, I purchased a Honey Baked Ham and THAT I love!
I've also found Boar's Head brand Sweet Ham tasty as well, how does the flavor compare do you think?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2016)

Based on the label, it weighs 4.18 pounds at $2.39 per pound for a total cost of $9.99


----------



## Smokeydoke (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm glad I found this thread. I love Costco! Don't tell anyone but the cookbooks I use the most are the Costco cookbooks. They are awesome. 

To answer the OP, here's some of my favorite things: 
Cookies! Their cookies are huge and crammed with delicious chocolate. 
Vodka! $10. Wow. (though last time I looked, it was $12)
Garofalo pasta
EVOO - honestly, I've never found better 
Eggs - sometimes 18 count is $1.20
Steaks, chicken, pork
Cheese! Their Irish cheddar is exceptionally lovely. 
Huge bag of spinach. 
Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Soap. Love, love, love this stuff. 
Black pepper (best I've tasted anywhere)

List goes on and on...

Edit: How could I forget? Their dishwashing soap is the best.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2016)

Picked this up on our last visit to Costco.  It's markedly better than the usual shredded parmesan products.


----------



## Smokeydoke (Nov 22, 2016)

I love this thread! 

Some things I saw on my last trip to Costco: 
Deglet Noor dates
Organic Roasted Chestnuts! 
Kerrygold butter (although it wasn't cheap compared to regular butter, I think it was $5/lb).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 23, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> Picked this up on our last visit to Costco.  It's markedly better than the usual shredded parmesan products.



Love that stuff!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 23, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> We saw this item at Costco for the first time the other day and bought one.  I sliced some off today for breakfasts for SO and me.  Very tasty. I froze half and we'll have the other half for a dinner later this week.



Why freeze if you are going to use fairly soon?  Doesn't ham last a long time refrigerated?
Sorry I misread your post Andy.  I see you froze half and left the other half for this week.



Andy M. said:


> Picked this up on our last visit to Costco.  It's markedly better than the usual shredded Parmesan products.



I usually buy the block and grate my own.  Any reason other than convenience you buy pre-grated cheese?
The blocks are sitting right there.  Just curious Andy.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 23, 2016)

I miss Costco. We switched to going to BJs for convenience (it was much closer and has smaller items), but I want to go back to Costco when the BJs membership is up.

I  loved their evoo, and goat cheese logs, and lamb shanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 23, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> ...I usually buy the block and grate my own.  Any reason other than convenience you buy pre-grated cheese?
> The blocks are sitting right there.  Just curious Andy.




RB, I buy both.  I have a chunk of Parm Reg in the fridge as well as the pre-shredded.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Nov 23, 2016)

Does Costco offer a one day trial? Is hate to get a membership then don't like it. I have sams club but its way closer than Costco.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2016)

Farmer Jon said:


> Does Costco offer a one day trial? Is hate to get a membership then don't like it. I have sams club but its way closer than Costco.


 
Yes, you can purchase a one day pass.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 24, 2016)

Farmer Jon said:


> Does Costco offer a one day trial? Is hate to get a membership then don't like it. I have sams club but its way closer than Costco.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, you can purchase a one day pass.



Our Costco allows anyone to enter the store to browse, but they cannot buy until they join. 
I think that policy is just fine.  Go and see what they have and if you like what you see, get a membership.
We are executive members and its $100 a year.  Its tied to our Citi Visa card. The basic one used to be $50.  Not sure if that's still the case?
The rewards are pretty nice and we get two checks a year that far exceeded $100. We might get three checks, not sure. We go approximately 3-4 times a year.
I do try to get my gas there all the time. 3% cash back on all gas no matter where you buy it.
Funny they allow anyone (no membership) to use the pharmacy. 

Farmer John. We used to have Sam's Club.  But we found Costco to be a nicer, cleaner and the products are all very good.  The staff is much more customer oriented as well. The store brand is Kirkland and is as good or better than national name  brands.

A good example is spices.  Sam's sells 'Tones'.  Costco sells McCormick at  roughly the same savings.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 24, 2016)

I just stumbled on this thread and don't have the attention span to read all 65 responses so please forgive me if I double up.

First of all, I agree with Andy's opening post - Costco DOES indeed have the best rotisserie chicken... however, we can't get them anymore because (here at least) they have changed up the seasoning and TB has reacted to it more than once.

Their Italian sausage is by far the best I have ever found. We usually get the mild though the hot is good as well - and they don't have breadcrumbs!

The bakery is basically off limits for us but I have bought their tuxedo cake for guests and snuck a bite or too - YUM!

I also find their salmon to be far superior to anywhere else.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 25, 2016)

My neighbor from our old house is a butcher at a local  Costco, and his wife is a baker there. 

I remember him telling me that the reason Costco meats are so good is the turnover. He often bragged about how many hundreds of pounds or cases of meats that he butchered and packaged on any given day, day after day. During the days leading up to holidays, he would come home in the early afternoon and pass out from exhaustion, then he said he even dreamed of cutting more meat.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 25, 2016)

buckytom said:


> My neighbor from our old house is a butcher at a local  Costco, and his wife is a baker there.
> 
> I remember him telling me that the reason Costco meats are so good is the turnover. He often bragged about how many hundreds of pounds or cases of meats that he butchered and packaged on any given day, day after day. During the days leading up to holidays, he would come home in the early afternoon and pass out from exhaustion, then he said he even dreamed of cutting more meat.



I don't think turnover has anything to with the quality of the meat. 
Good meat is good meat no matter how much a store can sell.
Costco puts a lot of emphasis on procuring the best possible products.
I get the _Costco Connection_ magazine each month and there are many examples of why they have superior products.  The buyers for Costco are on a mission to get the best products at the very best price.
They even work with the vendor to assist in quality and other aspects of their relationship.  They travel the world looking for better products at better prices.
This is one reason they have a return policy that no one can compare to.  Its a no questions asked policy on perishable food returns.
Electronics and hardware do have differing warranty processes.  But if 30 days has not been exceeded, you get your money back no matter the product.  That includes electronics and hardware.  Cookware too.
Costco is very particular and it shows.  That is why Sam's will never be anything more than a Walmart warehouse.

I have found Costco meats to beat all grocery stores in our area.

In closing.  I do have one serious complaint with Costco.  It is the high possibility that a product you love will become unavailable.
There are several items we loved but Costco quit stocking them.
A good example is the bi-fold wax paper sheets. 700 count I think. 2 pack.
They still sell the foil sheets, but no more deli sheets as they are called.
Sam's has them and I get my friend to buy them for me.
They are great and cut down on paper plate and dishware use.
I use several a day.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 8, 2018)

On a slightly different note, Costco now has a printer ink cartridge refilling service.  I have a Brother printer with four ink carts.  I got two filled today for less than $18.00 total.  The refills have been averaging about half the cost of a new high yield cart.  So far, the ink performance has been as good as the name brand.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 8, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Picked this up on our last visit to Costco.  It's markedly better than the usual shredded parmesan products.



While Costco's shredded Parmigiano Reggiano is excellent, I think I'm going to stick with the chunk form now on.  Using the chunk of cheese leaves me with the rinds for use in soups.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 8, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> While Costco's shredded Parmigiano Reggiano is excellent, I think I'm going to stick with the chunk form now on.  Using the chunk of cheese leaves me with the rinds for use in soups.



I like the convenience of already shredded Parmigiano Reggiano, but the chunk keeps longer, and I don't use it very fast. 

CD


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 9, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I like the convenience of already shredded Parmigiano Reggiano, but the chunk keeps longer, and I don't use it very fast.
> 
> CD



Same here.  I like to keep a wedge of Parmesan in the fridge and will grate or shred it as desired on various things that I make.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 5, 2020)

*Costco Products You've Tried*

I'm copying the Trader Joe's thread format because I bought something at Costco yesterday and wanted to share about it.

El Camino Real Bakery
Organic Coconut Bites



I had some last night with a glass of milk. They are amazingly good! The only reason I stopped eating them was that I ran out of milk.

That container is about 10" across and cost $6.99 less $2.00 off as a sale price.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 5, 2020)

Andy, are those like coconut macaroons? I haven't thought of my Aunt Jessie's addictive macaroons in ages!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 5, 2020)

Kayelle, they are. Soft, chewy, moist bites of coconut.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 5, 2020)

Following along to see what people post.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 5, 2020)

I logged in and said to myself  " WOW , this thread sure took off".


----------



## Silversage (Oct 21, 2022)

Reviving this thread.  I found Truffle Carpaccio at Costco.  It really is good - just sliced truffles in olive oil.  I've used it plain over hot pasta, and last night made a cream sauce over chicken.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 21, 2022)

Silversage said:


> Reviving this thread.  I found Truffle Carpaccio at Costco.  It really is good - just sliced truffles in olive oil.  I've used it plain over hot pasta, and last night made a cream sauce over chicken.


That looks really interesting.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 22, 2022)

I'm falling off my chair...    I bought this for less than 10$ at the grocers.  Looked them up on line and the price was $68.00 US.  Silversage, your carpaccio was 58$ on Amazon.  Who are they kidding!

Haven't used it yet, but pasta is in the near future!

Edit:
Went back to look at some of the previous posts.  I worked for a company that made Packaging Tape.  Costco wanted to carry the line but they also wanted a 90 day term to pay.  They usually have a 30 day turnover (or less) in the stores.  So they buy a product, sell it within 30 days - and don't have to even pay for it for 90 days.  LOL - guess who's product they aren't selling. 

That's one reason they are not always consistent with the products on their shelves.  So a good guess is, if they can't get the time to pay, they stop carrying it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 22, 2022)

I re-read this entire thread and I don't recall anyone talking about Kirkland Brand Thick Cut Bacon... 

In another thread 
I mentioned that I just cooked off some "on sale" Bacon from else where ... NO BUENO!    
When I looked back at my last Costco receipt, I paid $5.26/lb for the Costco Bacon as compared to $4.99/lb for the c#@+ stuff I'm going to use atop our Burgers tonight - too fatty!


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 23, 2022)

Does the packaging show the entire area of the top slice?  Or is the fat/meat ratio still hidden?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 23, 2022)

@dragnlaw , sorry I posted this in the wrong thread ...


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 23, 2022)

0ooo ..* Kgirl!*  That is beautiful bacon!  Don't think I've ever said this but it _almost_ needs more fat! LOL


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 24, 2022)

I saw this on a YouTub video and had to try it

Holy cow!!!
That's some good eats!
You'll find this Pot Roast in the refrigerated section.
It's alot of meat and gravy, I made up a lunch box for Mom and still have 4 more servings stashed in the deep freeze for later.

Edit: This is priced at $7.79/lb, not a horrible price for a delicious Pot Roast, given the cost of meat these days, and I' horrible at making this myself.


----------



## Silversage (Oct 25, 2022)

@Dragonlaw,

It must be a difference in Canadian and US Amazon.  I just found it for $24.99 on Amazon in the US.  I think I paid a little bit less at Costco.  But, based on how much I used, I should get 4-5 meals out of it.  That makes for really inexpensive truffles!

That truffle/porcini mix should be good.  Since they both have that same earthy aroma, it would be a good pairing.  Let me know if you like it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 25, 2022)

@Silversage,
Maybe you misunderstood...  the little can I have is 6.4 oz. and was under $10. at the grocers. 

Just went back to Amazon and's not there! LOL but the grocer still has a good variety of Urbani Truffles.  The highest price I saw was 25$ (in the store, not Amazon) for something.

Mine is a ready 'sauce'. Good for toast munchies, pasta, fish, meat.
Really neat, has a pull tab on the bottom!  Good thing, don't think my can opener can do such a small circle!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 25, 2022)

All though not a Kirkland brand, I found this about a year ago, after watching a YouTube video about what to buy at Costco


DELICIOUS!!!

I found its counterpart at Walmart



Also very good!


----------

